# Manipulation of Hiatial Hernia



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

i've been having a rummage around on the net and wondered if anyone had had any experience of manipulation. Steps for Manual Manipulation of a Hiatal Hernia http://www.earthtym.net/ref-hiatal-valve.htmHiatal Hernia Relief Maneuverhttp://www.virginiahopkinstestkits.com/hiatalhernia.htmli'm working away from home for the next week, so won't be able to reply imminently, but would appreciate any comments, good or bad.


----------

